

Excuses kill dreams  - guynamedloren
http://madebyloren.com/posts/19

======
guynamedloren
Author here. I went off on a bit of a rant, so here's the meat of it:

The funny thing about excuses is that they can be cleverly disguised to the
point that they almost seem legitimate: _I can’t start a website because I
don’t know how to code; I can’t run a startup because I have no business
experience; I can’t travel the world because I’m too busy with work_.

Are you fucking kidding me? It’s 2012, and I call bullshit. We are living in
an age of virtually unlimited access to knowledge and opportunity. It’s not
okay to have excuses anymore. We complain that we don’t have enough time, but
we spend hours a day on Facebook and Youtube. We complain that we don’t have
the proper knowledge or skill, but anything we could ever want to know is
right at our fingertips and the information infrastructure is expanding so
rapidly that we can literally learn forever.

If you aren’t doing exactly what you want to be doing, there’s only one
reason: you don’t want it badly enough. That’s all there is to it.

